# Urology



## lisam (Jan 22, 2009)

How would you code -Cystoscopy with placement of suprapubic tube.

The code used before is 51040.  Is this code correct?

Thanks,
Lisa


----------



## sheerac (Jan 22, 2009)

It should be the same code you've been using (51040).


----------



## magnolia1 (Jan 22, 2009)

Before I were to repsond, I would want to see details of the procedure note.


----------

